# Extension of Expired Philippine Visas for Foreign Nationals



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines

United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines

July 13, 2021

Extension of Expired Philippine Visas for Foreign Nationals*​




*The U.S. Embassy in Manila and Consular Agency in Cebu remind U.S. citizens in the Philippines with expired Philippine visas of the Bureau of Immigration’s (BI) policy on extension of expired Philippine visas due to the COVID-19 pandemic.

The BI has authorized grace periods for foreign nationals whose visas have expired during the pandemic:

1. Foreigners whose converted visas (work, student, or resident visas) expired from March 16, 2020 up to July 4, 2021, are given up to November 30, 2021 to file for visa renewal or amendment; and

2. Foreigners with expiring visas were also given a non-extendable grace period of six months from the expiration of their visas to file their applications for visa renewal or extension.

Only foreign nationals who have not left the Philippines since the pandemic began are eligible for extension. Foreigners who fail to file their applications before November 30, 2021 could be subjected to deportation proceedings for illegally staying in the country.

This policy does not apply to travelers who hold Philippine tourist visas. Those with a Philippine visa which expired while they are outside of the Philippines should reapply for a new visa at a Philippine Consulate or Embassy.

For further information and assistance:

*

· Philippine Bureau of Immigration website

· U.S. Embassy in the Philippines: +63(2) 5301-2000 or [email protected]

· State Department – Consular Affairs: 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444

· Philippines Country Information

· Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive security updates

· Follow us on Twitter and Facebook


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Yesterday I renewed by ACR card 13a and I was worried somewhat because I hadn't seen this recent message I'm over a month late for my renewal and it's because you have to make an appointment online in order to get into the Philippine Bureau of Immigration Main Office in Manila and the open spots are at least 45 days out.

It went real smoothly, I got there 3 hours early and they let me in no problems they have a listing of everyone who made an appointment that day and you can also bring your spouse.

Some positive changes, all transactions are now done ground level so no more up and down the stairs going to other offices the other huge change (I won't go into detail online) was I only got charged exactly as it reads in the document $50 USD converted into pesos plus they always tac on the 500 peso express fee so total was 3006 pesos. 

Note, documents are submitted like this: Folder size 8.5 x 14 folder with two hole punch and fastener plus its two pages is 8.5 x 13 paper with accompany documents including checklist. Application form Checklist Adobe format below for download the PBI website doesn't seem to work for this document.


----------

